# Can I buy a used 211 and activate it?



## prsat (Jan 9, 2004)

If I buy a 211 on ebay without any charges on the account can I active it? Just to find out because a friend told me I can't because is leased.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* does sell 211s so it does not have to be a leased unit ... get the R00 number and run it past E* to see if it can be activated.


----------



## prsat (Jan 9, 2004)

James Long said:


> E* does sell 211s so it does not have to be a leased unit ... get the R00 number and run it past E* to see if it can be activated.


Thanks again James.


----------

